# Gemauerter Rundteich



## Dirk.R. (22. Okt. 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

anbei ein Bild eines alten Gartenteiches in unserem Garten, welchen unserer Vorgänger zugeschüttet haben.
Wir sind gerade dabei, diesen Teich auszugraben und nächstes Jahr ihn wieder neu anzulegen.
Es ist geplant die oberen Ziegel abzutragen, dann die Mauer einzuschalen und dann mit Beton zu verfüllen, so dass die alten Rundplatten wiederverwendet werden können.
Dabei stellen sich so eine Fragen. Wie würdet ihr den Beton verkleiden mit Teichfolie oder mit Dichtschlämme. Und wie würdet Ihr die unterschiedlichen Höhen (die ein Teich ja braucht) herstellen.
Sollten wir wieder Sand einbringen und diesen mit Folie bedecken oder mit Mauern unterschiedliche Höhen herstellen.

Wir danken euch jetzt schon für die Antworten.

Dirk


----------



## supmo1969 (22. Okt. 2016)

Hi Dirk,
Dichtschlämme würde ich wegen der Rissgefahr nicht nehmen. Lieber Folie oder alles verputzen und mit GFK laminieren.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Dirk.

Herzlich Wilkkommen im Forum.

Was für ein Teich soll es letztendlich werden? Mit oder ohne Fischbesatz? Könnt ihr schon eine Tiefe des Teichbeckens abschätzen?

Ich würde die Ziegelmauer lediglich vom alten Putz befreien und komplett neu verputzen / spachteln. Die obere Kante würde ich zusätzlich mit einem Beton-Ringanker versehen, wodurch sie auch etwas höher kommt, so dass vom Rasen aus nichts in den Teich laufen kann. Die Abdecksteine würde ich dann auf dem Ringanker neu platzieren.

Für die Wände natürlich Putzgewebe nutzen und dann Vlies und Folie einlegen. Die Folie faltenfrei vor Ort verlegen lassen, da es kaum Falten geben wird und der Materialbedarf meist geringer ausfällt, als ganze Folie am Stück.


----------



## Dirk.R. (22. Okt. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Der Teich soll mit Fischbesatz werden.
Die Tiefe ist ca. 1m - durchgängig.
Wenn ich das so richtig herauslese - würdet ihr keine unterschiedlichen Höhen einbringen?!

LG Dirk


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2016)

Bei deiner Teichform hast Du richtig gute Voraussetzungen, im Falle eines Fischbesatzes auch eine gute Kreisströmung zu erzeugen. Pflanzen würde ich entweder in Pflanztaschen am Beckenrand setzen oder eine ausgelagerte Pflanzenzone machen. Die meisten Pflanzen stehen meist nicht so tief, so dass Pflanztaschen ausreichen sollten.

Bei Fischbesatz würde ich dem Teich etwas mehr Tiefe gönnen. Ist der Teichboden betoniert?


----------



## supmo1969 (22. Okt. 2016)

Ich persönlich bin für unterschiedliche Tiefenzonen, da ich Pflanzen im Teich mag und diese für mich zu einem Teich gehören.
Ist halt die Frage was du möchtest.
Würde den Teich noch tiefer machen, wenn du dir Möglichkeit hast.


----------



## Dirk.R. (22. Okt. 2016)

Der Teichboden ist betoniert, aber man könnte ja den Ringanker höher machen und so noch zusätzlich 20 cm erreichen.
Und die unterschiedlichen Tiefenzonen würdet ihr mit Steinen aufmauern, nachdem die Folie eingebracht wurde?


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2016)

Den Ringanker dann ewtas höher zu machen, ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. 

Je nachdem, wielviel & was Du für Fische im Teich haben willst bedarf es evtl. auch noch einer Filteranlage.

Ich persönlich würde die Pflanzenstufe vor der Folie machen und dann die Folie machen. Seerosen kann man bei der Tiefe auch gut direkt in den Teich stellen.

Man bedenke, dass ein großes Volumen immer so gewisse Vorteile mit sich bringt, insbesondere dann, wenn Du Fische halten möchtest. Von daher würde ich mir die zusätzlichen Pflanzstufe wirklich überlegen, da diese Volumen nimmt. Eine Pflanzzone mit unterschiedlichen Tiefenberiechen kann man auch gut & gerne außen um den Teich anlegen, was auch sehr dekorativ wirken kann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2016)

Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Und die unterschiedlichen Tiefenzonen würdet ihr mit Steinen aufmauern, nachdem die Folie eingebracht wurde?



Hi Dirk,

erstmal willkommen hier im Forum

da Ihr ja den Teich als Fischteich betrieben wollt sollte man dafür sorgen das möglichst wenig Wasservolumen durch Aufschüttungen, aufmauen ect. verloren geht.
Seerosen (je nach Sorte) und Unterwasserpflanzen kommen mit 1m - 130cm (falls ihr den Ringanker höher zieht) ja (bei Seerosen die flacher stehen wollen kann man ja was unter die Pflanzschalen unterbauen) gut zurecht. Das Gro der Sumpfpflanzen braucht nur recht wenig Bodengrund zum wurzeln (10cm Höhe reichen den meißten vollkommen aus). Dafür könnte man am Teichrand einige Pflanzbereiche nach Art eines Tisches einbringen die man auf die Folie stellen kann, gerade dann wenn unter der Folie auch noch ein "druckfester" Betonboden ist (so ähnlich wie in dem großem Tauchteich bei Naturagard wo auf dem "Dach" eines überfluteten Tempels Seerosen wachsen). Oben auf der "Tischplatte" können dann die Pflanzen wachsen, untendrunter zwischen den Säulen bleibt dann weiterhin Wasservolumen für die Fische (können dann auch darunter umherschwimmen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Dirk.R. (22. Okt. 2016)

vielen Dank für euere Superantworten


----------



## mitch (22. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Dirk,

einfach Hangflorsteine stapeln und mit Rasenkanten abdecken - und fertig ist der Tisch


----------



## Dirk.R. (22. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

und das hällt, also ohne Beton etc? Hätte Angst das das umfällt!
Aber Super Idee - merke das ich wieder zu kompliziert denke.


----------



## mitch (22. Okt. 2016)

schau mal da aufs Gewicht
==> 
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Pflanzring-LusoFlor-Grau-48x38x30-cm/5231919/artikel.html
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Rasenbordstein-Anthrazit-100x25x5cm/5074144/artikel.html

wenn der Untergrund eben und fest ist (Beton) und sauber gestapelt (2 Reihen bei den runden) ist sollte das schon halten

oder eckige nehmen und so aufeinander stapeln das die Öffnungen frei bleiben
==>
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Pflanzstein-Bambinoflor-Grau-40x20x20-cm/3196483/artikel.html


----------



## mitch (22. Okt. 2016)

Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Beton etc?


das ist immer so endgültig  Änderungen sind nur mit großem Aufwand möglich


----------



## Dirk.R. (22. Okt. 2016)

ja denk auch das die Fischchen das nicht umwerfen werden


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das ist immer so endgültig


Nur betonierte Bunker sind echte Bunker.


----------



## andreas w. (22. Okt. 2016)

Moinsen,mal eine Frage unter Denksportlern und Arbeitsfaulen , was spricht dagegen wenn die verschiedenen Wassertiefen mit der Erde modelliert werde, die derzeit im Teich ist und sowieso bewegt werden muß?
Ich würde mir erstmal auf dem Papier Gedanken über die Gestaltung des Teichs machen - wegen mir drei Stufen - Bauart wie eine Treppe mit je ca. 30cm Höhenversatz und dann die Erde im Teich so aufschütten und feststampfen.
Danach Vlies und Teichfolie rein - beides über den Rand drüberschauen lassen und das Ganze wird vom vertikalen Wasserdruck in Form gehalten - wo soll´s denn hin? 

Die Vorhandene Mauer saubermachen sodass keine spitzen Steine oder Beton rausguckt und die Folie langfristig beschädigt und ab dafür . Die obere Kante kann gerne mit einem neuen Ringanker aufbetoniert und stabilisiert werden, Kante am inneren Rand nach´m Ausschalen entgraten/brechen, eben weil´s auch die Folie kaputt machen kann.
Ansonsten denke ich hat das Teil Potential zu einem wunderschönen Teich mit diversen Pflanzen für diverse Tiefen und Fische Fische, Fische - nach ein paar Jährchen lala5

Gruß und viel Spaß dabei, Andreas.

P.S. wenn noch was unklar ist - einfach fragen


----------



## Dirk.R. (22. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag.
Ich werde (wenn das Wetter morgen einigermaßen ist) mal paar Fotos von der anderen Seite machen.
Die Mauer ist dort ziemlich hinüber.
Klar haben wir nicht gerade Lust die ganze Erde auszuschaufeln. Aber wenn wir das Projekt jetzt einmal angehen, wollen wir die Mauer gleich in Ordnung bringen.
Also wir werden morgen nochmal paar Fotos einstellen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch paar Vorschläge.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nur betonierte Bunker sind echte Bunker.



aber so was ist trotzdem bei dauernden Wasserkontakt sehr am bröseln (die hier standen vor 70 Jahren noch weg vom Wasser auf !!! den Dünen und sind selbst weit ab der Normandie ohne je Gefechte mitgemacht zu haben schwerst am zerbröseln


----------



## andreas w. (22. Okt. 2016)

He, um Arbeiten an der Mauer durchzuführen genügt dir aber ein Meter Platz,mehr musst du nicht buddeln. Die Erde erstmal in der Teichmitte angehäufelt und/oder der geschätzte Rest kann erstmal raus aus´m Teich und für Gestaltungsarbeiten aufgehoben werden. Danach wech damit.

Bin morgen Abend mal auf dein Bild gespannt, mal gucken was du dir/ ihr euch da vorgenommen hast/habt.

Schönen Abend, Andreas


----------



## Dirk.R. (23. Okt. 2016)

So Leute hier noch paar Fotos von unserem Projekt


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Okt. 2016)

Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Es ist geplant die oberen Ziegel abzutragen, dann die Mauer einzuschalen und dann mit Beton zu verfüllen,.


Ich würde die Erde raus machen. Rund um eine  Meter außen ein Fundament neu machen. Darauf dann Aufmauern und die vorhandenen Ziegel innen nur grob mit Speiß verfugen, so das alles wieder fest ist. Dann ein dickeres Vlies drüber legen. Da drauf die Folie. Dann hast du außen gleich einen Flachbereich für die Pflanzen und in der Mitte eine größere Tiefe.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Okt. 2016)

Hat doch Potenzial!
Schön auskoffern und alles wieder glatt verputzen.
Wenn du unbedingt eine Stufe haben möchtest, kannst du ja auch oben nochmal 50cm nach hinten gehen und einen Ringanker mauern. 
Dann vergibst du auch nichts von der tiefen Zone.
Vlies rein, Folie rein und dann noch eine kompakte Filteranlage und fertig ist der kleine Fischteich.


----------



## andreas w. (24. Okt. 2016)

Hmm, um ehrlich zu sein - die Mauer sieht ziemlich stark zerstört aus. Ich weiß nicht ob das dauerhaft einfach mit Verputzen abgehandelt ist , meiner Meinung nach - und wenn es richtig sein soll, gehört das ganze mit einem geringen Aufwand, aber neu gemacht.
Zum derzeitigen Standpunkt ist noch nix gemacht und somit nix falsch gemacht . Ich würde die Wände/Ziegelsteine innen von der Erde befreien danach abtragen und säubern. Die Steine die kaputt sind durch neue ersetzen - Farbe ist erstmal egal, Größe sollte halbwegs passen.
Dann kann die Mauer wieder sauber mit passendem Mörtel gemauert werden (eventuell ein paar 6er Eisen in den Mörtel einbetten und auch welche in die Bodenplatte/Fundament reinbohren - gibt Stabilität) und oben drauf zur Stabilisierung der Ringanker, auch gerne über dem Boden-Niveau. Da drauf können dann die Betonplatten wieder verlegt werden, damit sich deine Frau auch etwas drüber freut (duck und wech ). Die Innenwand kann dann mit einem "kostengünstigen" Zementputz (im Außenbereich kein Mauermörtel oder Kalk-Zementputz, der zerfällt mit der Zeit) verputzt und glatt gestrichen werden und dein Teich hat neues Potential.
Tipp am Rande: den unteren Kehl-bereich ( da wo die Mauer auf den Boden trifft,) nicht als Innenecke ausbilden, sondern beim Verputzen mit Mörtel/Putz rund formen - wegen mir mit einer leeren Bierflasche, Hauptsache rund 
Problem sehe ich im momentanen Zustand, daß die gerissenen und gebrochenen Teile der Mauer dauerhaft nicht stabil halten und irgendwann zwischendurch der Teich verreckt. Sowas kommt immer im falschen Moment.

Deine Entscheidung, viel Spaß - Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Okt. 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Problem sehe ich im momentanen Zustand, daß die gerissenen und gebrochenen Teile der Mauer dauerhaft nicht stabil halten und irgendwann zwischendurch der Teich verreckt. Sowas kommt immer im falschen Moment.


Wenn Wasser drinn ist werden die nach außen gedrückt und andere machen das mit Lehmboden genauso steil....hätte da wenig bedenken


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Dirk!
Für mich sieht die Wand / Mauer nicht mehr so gut aus. Bevor Du da versuchst mit Beton das Konstruktum zu reparieren, sollte man die Mauer von der anderen Seite frei schachten und ein Wasser-Stop einbauen, in Form einer Dickbeschichtung oder Schweißbahn die bis Mitte Fundament geklebt wird und wie ein *L* ausläuft.
Somit währe die Mauer erstmal trocken "gestellt".
Machst Du es nicht, na ja das Ergebnis liegt vor deinen Augen. Der Prozess der Trocknung wird eine ganze Weile dauern, da kann man sich überlegen wie die nächsten Schritte aussehen.

Was rede ich hier um den "heißen Brei" herum; reiß ab den Schitt und Du bist frei an Formgebung und alle Deine Phantasien haben freien Lauf.


----------



## Erin (24. Okt. 2016)

Ich würd das ja schön gerade machen, bepflanzen und eine kleine Sitzecke reinstellen  Der Teich hätte doch bestimmt auch woanders Platz  Oder die Ecke als Überlauf für den Teich nutzen und ihn direkt daneben anlegen


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> eine kleine Sitzecke reinstellen


Olla Erin ...... meinst Du genau in der Mitte oder am Rand zum Frühstücken, Kaffee trinken oder für einen kleinen Absacker-Entspannungs-Trunk mit Freunden /Bekannten  .......so weit ist es noch nicht, erstmal ist Schweiß und Arbeit an der 
Reihe.


----------



## Erin (24. Okt. 2016)

Arbeit und Schweiß definitiv  Ich würde sowas aber stehenlassen, quasi eine Miniruine, bepflanzt und mit einer niedrigen Bank darin bestimmt gemütlich. Mein Freund würde eine Riesenfeuerstelle draus machen, jedem seins 
An einer anderen Stelle einen Teich anzulegen, würde wahrscheinlich nicht weniger Arbeit machen, vermute ich zumindest.


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2016)

Das einfachste ist den Teich um circa die Hälfte zu versetzen, dann kann er tiefer gehen und wenn er auf "alt" steht könnte er die alten Steine noch für eine trocken Mauer oder Blumen-Podeste verwenden.
Die alten Abdeckungen kann er auch wieder verwenden und wenn sie nicht reichen .... da werden bestimmt noch Wege angelegt ...... in Kurven oder Biegungen könnte man den Weg direkt bis an den Teich führen, so erspart man sich die Flex.

Aber des Betrachters-Wille ist meist ein eignes Ding!


----------



## Dirk.R. (24. Okt. 2016)

Den Teich zu versetzen wird nicht so einfach sein. Der Standort ist ideal und wir wollen ihn halt einfach an diesem Ort und so wie er einst war "wiederbeleben".
Wir werden ihn erstmal komplett freilegen und dann schauen wir weiter. Wir werden euch aber auf jeden Fall mit Fotos auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## mitch (25. Okt. 2016)

Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Wir werden ihn erstmal komplett freilegen und dann schauen wir weiter


  was für einen Durchmesser hat der Teich eigentlich


----------



## Dirk.R. (25. Okt. 2016)

Der Teich hat einen Durchmesser von etwas mehr als 6m.


----------



## andreas w. (25. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn Wasser drinn ist werden die nach außen gedrückt und andere machen das mit Lehmboden genauso steil....hätte da wenig bedenken



He Totto, vertue dich da nicht. wenn der Boden gefriert und über längere Zeit drückt das ganze schon stark von außen auf die Wand - und die Risse und Platzer im Mauerwerk geben nicht wirklich einen stabilen Eindruck . Zumal der Teich in einer leichten Hanglage liegt - uffbasse, sagt man hier vor der Haustür.

Macht bitte was ihr wollt, man muß nicht alles nach dem "Stand der Technik" aufbauen, aber ein bischen ein gutes Bauchgefühl und Sicherheit sollte dabei rausspringen - und das hab ich bei der vorhandenen Konstruktion beides leider noch nicht.

Weiteratmen , Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dirk.R. (27. Okt. 2016)

Hey Leute, unsere Pläne werden jetzt schon konkreter. Dabei stellen sich aber die nächsten Fragen.
Wir würden einen Filter selber bauen. Wir haben da jetzt entdeckt das manche nur eine Regentonne verwenden und manche dagegen gleich 4 Regentonne verwenden.
Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll 4 Regentonnen a 300 l zu verwenden? Welchen Höhenunterschied zu einander würdet ihr sie aufstellen, sind 5cm Höhenunterschied ausreichend? Was haltet ihr von 2 schwarzen IBC Wassertanks? 

Wir danken euch schon wieder einmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten.

LG Dirk


----------



## Zacky (27. Okt. 2016)

Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Hey Leute, unsere Pläne werden jetzt schon konkreter.


Und teilt ihr sie uns mit? 



Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Dabei stellen sich aber die nächsten Fragen.


Bei uns auch? ~ Was ist der aktuelle Plan? 



Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Wir würden einen Filter selber bauen.


Gute Idee! 


Bevor es an die Filterplanung geht, solltet ihr uns aber tatsächlich in eure aktuellen Pläne einweihen.


----------



## Dirk.R. (27. Okt. 2016)

Der Teich bleibt an Ort und Stelle.
Er wird komplett ausgeschachtet. Alles lockere wird abgeschlagen und ca 3 Ziegelreihen abgetragen.
Anschließend wird er eingeschalt und mit Bewährung verstärkt und anschließend mit Beton (evtl. WU-Beton) ausbetoniert.
Er soll zusätzlich 20cm höher eingeschalt werden, so das wir eine Tiefe von insgesamt 120 cm durchgängig haben.
Ordentliches Vlies mit einer dicken Teichfolie auslegen.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2016)

Ja, hört sich gut an!

Was den Filter angeht, dass würde ich dann vom Besatz abhängig machen.
Also Menge der geplanten Fische.


----------



## Zacky (27. Okt. 2016)

Fischteich wurde mal geschrieben... ...Was für Fische?

Baut ihr den Teich auf Schwerkraft um oder wollt ihr diesen gepumpt betreiben?

Was für ein Budget würde evtl. zur Verfügung stehen? Es macht ja keinen Sinn, euch etwas zu empfehlen, was nicht ins Budget passt.


----------



## Dirk.R. (27. Okt. 2016)

Uff , da stellt sich ja die nächste Frage, wieviele Fische würden den max in einen 38qm Teich gehen.
Kommt ja bestimmt wieder auf die große der Fisch an!!?


----------



## Dirk.R. (27. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Baut ihr den Teich auf Schwerkraft um oder wollt ihr diesen gepumpt betreiben?


Es soll gepumpt werden.

Kois würden uns schon gefallen.

Budget ist erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## Zacky (27. Okt. 2016)

Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Kommt ja bestimmt wieder auf die Größe der Fische an!!?



Richtig. Und auch ein wenig auf die Art!


----------



## Zacky (27. Okt. 2016)

Das hat sich ja glatt überschnitten.

Gepumpt ist nicht gerade die sparsamste und idealste Möglichkeit, aber funktioniert.

Kois werden auch gerne als "Wasserschweine" bezeichnet, weil sie einfach mehr "Arbeits- und Pflegeaufwand" brauchen und irgendwie mehr Dreck produzieren. Die Filteranlage sollte auf den späteren Bestand ausgerichtet werden. Je mehr und größer die Fische - Koi werden schnell mal 50+ cm -, je höher der Futterbedarf, je höher die Ausscheidungen und Wasser-Belastungen, welche die Filteranlage abbauen müsste.

Da ich mit gepumpten Systemen nicht so die Erfahrungen habe, werde ich mich da erst einmal raushalten. Würde Dir aber als Vorfilter zu einem Vliesfilter raten. Durch das feine Filtervliesgewebe lassen sich die von der Pumpe zerkleinerten Schmutzpartikelchen evtl. besser ausfiltern, so dass die Biologieabteilung weniger zu tun hat.


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2016)

Dirk.R. schrieb:


> Anschließend wird er eingeschalt und mit Bewährung verstärkt und anschließend mit Beton (evtl. WU-Beton) ausbetoniert.
> Er soll zusätzlich 20cm höher eingeschalt werden, so das wir eine Tiefe von insgesamt 120 cm durchgängig haben.


 Dein Teich ist rund, die Schalung gerade.
Es ist doch leichter 40- 60 cm breiter zum Teich- Durchmesser einen Ringanker zu setzen 20x 20 und darauf auf zu mauern,wo soll denn der Ringanker hin, absacken kann er nicht.
Danach mauerst du auf die "möchte gern" höhe auf.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Okt. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Dein Teich ist rund, die Schalung gerade.


Gibt jede menge runde Schalung.


----------



## mitch (28. Okt. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Es ist doch leichter 40- 60 cm breiter zum Teich- Durchmesser einen Ringanker zu setzen


dann passen die Abdecksteine aber nicht mehr, und rund geht auch ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/501595/


----------



## Dirk.R. (21. Jan. 2017)

Wir haben uns das nochmal anders überlegt mit dem Filter, es soll doch die Schwerkraftlösung werden.
Was würdet ihr uns da empfehlen, also wieviele Tonnen sollte man verwenden. Uns wurde mal ein GFK-Teichfilter von OSAGA empfohlen für eine Teichgrösse von 90.000 Liter. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## mitch (21. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Dirk,

Schwerkraftlösung = 

Die Frage ist nun: einzelne Tonnen vergraben oder gleich einen Filterkeller bauen?
Der Filterkeller hat halt den Vorteil das man später immer noch gut an alles rankommt.
Als Behälter eignen sich IBC Container gut (gebraucht für wenig € - aber darauf achten das nix giftiges vorher darin war)

für das Geld was so ein "GFK-Teichfilter von OSAGA" kostet, könntest du dir selbst einen super Filter bauen.


----------



## samorai (21. Jan. 2017)

Um so größer der Filter, um so langsamer und effizienter ist die Filtrierung.
Dabei vergrößert sich auch die "Verweilzeit" in Bio-Filter ( zB. Helix ).
Darum werden gerne Pflanzen-Filter / Klärteiche genutzt, denn das Wasser strömt dort wesentlich langsamer und der "Schmodder" kann sich absetzen.


----------

